
RFC8555: Automatic Certificate Management Environment (Acme) - throw0101a
https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc8555
======
throw0101a
I think we can all breathe easier knowing that the protocol is not longer
"just" a draft. :)

From the Datatracker, seems to have been published today (2019-03-12):

* [https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/rfc8555/](https://datatracker.ietf.org/doc/rfc8555/)

